# 8N Rear Axle Housing leak



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

Greetings. I have a leaky rear axle housing at the center housing. The question is, can I just loosten the bolts and slide the axle hosuing away form the center housing, without sliding the housing all the way off the axle, and either replace the gasket be brekaing it at the top, or using silicone to stop the leak? Any ideas??
Thanks
RonZ


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We have more than a few 8N guys around here who can answer that question far better than I. Maybe they didn't see this post so I will bump it back to the top. 

Hint.......hint......


----------



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

*8N Leak*

Apprentice Tree Farmacist:
Thanks. I'll be waiting to hear if anyone can enlighten me.
I like your quotes!!! Thanks

Ad Coram Deo,
Ron Z

"Make your attacker advance through a wall of bullets. I may get killed with my own gun, but he's gonna have to beat me to death with it, cause it's gonna be empty."

No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms. 
Thomas Jefferson

The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government. 
Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Ive got an 8N but Ive never tackled that problem, I wish I could help.


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

*rear axle housing leak*

rzacc,i have never done this job,but it seems to me it would be real dificult (and dangerous)to scrape off old gasket and sealer and clean it up nice without removing axle and housing completely.if it was me i would get a few more gaskets and do it right .you don't want to cut your gaket anyway,it will let water and dirt in. you probly got it fixed by now anyway hope this helps


----------



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

*Rear axle housing leak*

jke: Thanks for the reply and the thoughts. NO, it's been below 0 around here every day, and I have not gotten it fixed yet. It's sitting there looking at me. 
Have you pulled the axle housings on one of these? I can only assume that there's a seal in the end that will need repelacing also, right? And, will the housing come off with the brake unit attached, wheel removed?
I'll dive into it soon, but not until it warms up a bit.
Thanks again
Ron z


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

*rear axle housing leak*

rzacc i have the axle out on left side ,looks like sliding the unit off like you say is the way to go .a bearing supports the axle in bell end . also check pin for lift arm, leaks there too sometimes as well as sress cracks in mating surface .seems only reason to take outer end apart is to reseal that all up and set load( like i'm now doing) as per directions at smith's tractor page. good luck oh and be carefull ,parts are HEAVY.


----------



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

*Rear Axle Housing Leak*

jke: You're doing the job now? Would it be possible to call you, or you can call me? My number is 719-748-3992. that's better than emailing.
Thanks 
Ron Z


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

*axle housing*

yes,that job is done and not that hard .replaced worn out hub and axle with used parts from e bay. cleaned up all the parts (hardest part of job)a thick metal shim, then the brake backing plate, then three paper shim/gaskets per side,then bolt on bearing retainers from back side of axle flanges (dry,and you have to do both sides at once because the axles butt together ) the fit was perfect with no load and no end play,but to make sure,i took out one paper shim and tryed it again.this time axle bound up. then put two back in and this time there was noticable end play.so back to three per side.buttered up all the pieces in order with all new seals and gaskets in proper order on right side OOPS forgot to put the brake cam back in and had to loosen it all up .went a lot better on left side.new brake shoes and new axle nuts installed and it now stops on a dime -yay- now i see a big crack in the manifold ! I love my tractor, spring is almost here and it's tore apart again sorry i hate phones and am learning to not like this thing so much


----------

